# Westerly Nomad Trailer Sailor Ready for Launch



## dreamdoer (Mar 7, 2013)

Morning Everyone.

I purchased a Westerly Nomad last year and have been working diligently on her and a new trailer for her all winter. I have retrofitted the trailer to move her about efficiently and facilitate ramp launching. I have rented a space at a harbor on the U.S. Atlantic coast where I can keep her on her trailer with the mast up. It has been a wonderful journey already putting all the information I have acquired from books and the internet to good use. It is easy to understand why many people sour on the idea of trailering and ramp launching a sailboat, especially a heavier cruiser like my Nomad. Just rigging the sailboat is complicated enough, but modifying the trailer to fit and optimize launch is a worthy task also. If all continues to go according to plan, I should have the trailer completed and the boat moved from her old short stern first trailer to the new longer bow forward trailer in the next week or two. Then after a few road tests, she should be at her new dry berth at the ocean. Then her maiden splash as the newly christened "Maggie". My efforts and dream is to have a rolling cruiser that can go anywhere over the road and then anywhere on the water. My son graduates from college this December and we have plans to trailer Maggie to Florida and sail the Keys for a few weeks. What adventures I am dreaming about! Throughout this process I have had trouble sleeping because of the excitement. Just like a child on Christmas eve! It's been wonderful. Just thought I would share my fun!


----------

